# how to build multi language pages in dreamweaver mx 2004 using drop down menues to select the language



## tommy (Apr 8, 2006)

i have been on web pages that have a drop down menu with languages and it automatically changes over to the one you choose . how is this done ? im sure there is no need to build each page in a different language  i need to do this in dreamweaver mx 2004 . so that the browser changes to the language when selected . is the some kind of code or script for this . thanks for any help =)


tommy


----------



## bharoche (Apr 8, 2006)

"Standard" way to do this is to load all the content into a database and have the single page call the appropriate data (ie, appropriate language) based on the user's selection. There's nothing about DW which will natively do this, though the software may speed up the whole development process.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 8, 2006)

While there's no need to keep individual HTML files for each individual language, I'm sure you know you must type out the text in each different language for each page of your site... there's no "auto-translate" script that's gonna do that for you.

You can use scripts and, possibly, CSS to simply change the text of the site from one language to another.  bharoche has a good idea -- store the text for each language and each part of the page somewhere, and use a JavaScript or php to pull the correct text for the user-selected language.

It's not gonna be simple if you don't know how to at least code HTML and JavaScript by hand, so I don't think there's an easy way to do it all graphically -- you're most likely gonna have to get your hands dirty with some code.


----------

